# us resident living in canada but work in us?



## lorel (Nov 10, 2010)

I happen to reside in Canada and have considered working across the boarder, a meer 20 min from where I live. I wonder if there is any issues with me living in Canada but work in the US ? I have been a landed immigrant here from the US. I was born in the US and married to a Canadian woman. Working across the boarder is appealing to me for several reasons.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lorel said:


> I happen to reside in Canada and have considered working across the boarder, a meer 20 min from where I live. I wonder if there is any issues with me living in Canada but work in the US ? I have been a landed immigrant here from the US. I was born in the US and married to a Canadian woman. Working across the boarder is appealing to me for several reasons.
> 
> Thanks


Many people so what you propose. You will of course have to file income tax returns in both countries which, as a US citizen, you probably already do.


----------

